# Copy Season Passes



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey all,

I just got my Roamio and want to transfer my Season Passes from my Premiere XL4, but when I select that option on the website all DVRs say that I don't have any Season Passes setup.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Lon


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Try it again as there were problems with the TiVo website before. I helped my friend transfer about 110 SP's and it went fine.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

LonV said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just got my Roamio and want to transfer my Season Passes from my Premiere XL4, but when I select that option on the website all DVRs say that I don't have any Season Passes setup.
> 
> ...


My Season Pass transfer worked great on tivo.com website.

You have to make sure you select your "old" Tivo under the "from" column (at the left) from the drop down menu, then the new Roamio under the drop down menu at the "to" column at the right. You are probably selecting your Roamio at the "from" column.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

You can also use the free KMTTG program. It requires doing a little reading on how to use it, and getting used to the user interface, but it works well.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I used the website season pass manager with poor results. 30 of my 60 season passes showed as "Corrupt" on the Roamio season pass list and had to all be manually deleted, and the 30 it transferred were in random order, basiclly making the whole thing useless


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

KMTTG worked perfectly for me. I highly recommend it for season pass transferring.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I used TiVo.com earlier this morning to transfer over 20 or so SP's. I'll have to wait till I'm home later to see if they are corrupt.

ETA: I'm sure I'll have corrupt SP's since many are not in the guide. Guess I'll delete the corrupt ones and use kmttg.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I used the website season pass manager with poor results. 30 of my 60 season passes showed as "Corrupt" on the Roamio season pass list and had to all be manually deleted, and the 30 it transferred were in random order, basiclly making the whole thing useless


In my case, with six tuners, the order of my SP is meaningless.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

For those seeing SP's that transfer over as "Corrupt - Delete Me", wait a couple days before actually deleting any of those. This is typically an issue with coordinating all the SP's with the database in Tivo Box. Many, if not all of them will resolve on their own if left alone.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I used the website season pass manager with poor results. 30 of my 60 season passes showed as "Corrupt" on the Roamio season pass list and had to all be manually deleted, and the 30 it transferred were in random order, basiclly making the whole thing useless


Too bad you did not research prior to deleting. That is what happens when moving them without the show being in the guide. The "corruption" is solved once the new season starts.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Too bad you did not research prior to deleting. That is what happens when moving them without the show being in the guide. The "corruption" is solved once the new season starts.


I thought that maybe was the case, but many shows with no new scheduled episodes transferred fine, the corruption had no pattern


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I thought that maybe was the case, but many shows with no new scheduled episodes transferred fine, the corruption had no pattern


The problem with the corrupt passes is that Tivo doesn't indicate which corrupt pass belongs to which show. Because SPM does not retain season pass order, it's very frustrating trying to determine which passes need to be recreated.

I keep pushing KMTTG. It actually works correctly, transferring passes in the correct order and successfully creating passes for shows currently missing in the guide.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

today it worked. Yesterday it was a no go.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DaveDFW said:


> I keep pushing KMTTG. It actually works correctly, transferring passes in the correct order and successfully creating passes for shows currently missing in the guide.


+1

I used TiVo.com when I copied my wife's SPs to her Premiere last year and she ended up with a ton of these "Corrupt" ones and the order was all out of whack.

Last night I used kmttg to copy my SPs to my new Roamio and it not only maintained the order it was able to create the SP properly for all the shows that aren't in the guide.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

brianric said:


> In my case, with six tuners, the order of my SP is meaningless.


This, although I only have 4 tuners. I seriously doubt I'll ever have to worry about the order of my SP's.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I still like to organize mine. I have about 115 SP's, a lot of junk :>, but I don't like to watch anything live as I like to skip fast thru shows.

I spent about 15-20 minutes grouping the top 50 SP's in a rough order, but the rest I let go as many are just filler and if they record fine if not thats OK too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just make sure all my network shows are at the top. Cable shows repeat network shows don't. So as long as I do that I never miss anything. Although now that I have 6 tuners I doubt I'll ever even have a conflict.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> My Season Pass transfer worked great on tivo.com website.
> 
> You have to make sure you select your "old" Tivo under the "from" column (at the left) from the drop down menu, then the new Roamio under the drop down menu at the "to" column at the right. You are probably selecting your Roamio at the "from" column.


It doesn't matter which column you use. I've copied from the right column to the left and copied from the left column to the right. The results have been identical. The SPs I selected are copied over.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

brettatk said:


> This, although I only have 4 tuners. I seriously doubt I'll ever have to worry about the order of my SP's.


:up:


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> It doesn't matter which column you use. I've copied from the right column to the left and copied from the left column to the right. The results have been identical. The SPs I selected are copied over.


I meant he/she was trying to copy "from" the new Tivo Roamio. That is of course is empty since no SPs on it.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

I used the tivo season pass transfer a few days ago. I kept getting errors when trying all my 120 season passes. When I only selected about 30 they all went thru ok.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

berg0449 said:


> I used the tivo season pass transfer a few days ago. I kept getting errors when trying all my 120 season passes. When I only selected about 30 they all went thru ok.


I had this problem with my wife's too. Again kmttg transferred my 90 or so SPs without a hitch. I'd never used it before yesterday but it really is a great program for this. Will have to play with some of it's other functionality.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I had this problem with my wife's too. Again kmttg transferred my 90 or so SPs without a hitch. I'd never used it before yesterday but it really is a great program for this. Will have to play with some of it's other functionality.


When I got my Pro was the first time I used kmttg also! It didn't see my Pro for the longest time, so I ended up using TiVo.com to move the Season Passes over. I guess I got lucky, they all came across with no issues.

That Pro died, so when my replacement arrives, if kmttg sees it immediately, I'll try using that this time.


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

TiVo.com is still a no-go for me, it just doesn't show any season passes on my old unit. It does show season passes under the Roamio that I setup by hand. I still have like 60 to go though. 

I'll look into KMTTG.

Thanks!


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

Holy crap, KMTTG is awesome! I was able to transfer all but 1 season pass.

Thanks!


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I transferred 57 season passes from my Series 3 to my Roamio Pro using the website. No problem at all, other than the way it scrambles the order. (Now with 6 tuners, I'm not worried about the order, but my girlfriend insisted that I put them all back in order.) Slow as molasses changing the order of them on the website (although maybe not quite as bad as changing them on the Series 3, LOL) but it was convenient to have the new/old lists side-by-side while I did so.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

brettatk said:


> This, although I only have 4 tuners. I seriously doubt I'll ever have to worry about the order of my SP's.


I very slightly disagree, even with 6 tuners.. even more so with 4 tuners.. (I technically have 6 tuners now, spread across a Premiere 4 and a Tivo HD.. and am thinking of consolidating to the middle Roamio).

Since cable channel shows are rerun typically, and broadcast shows aren't (not soon/reliably), necessary padding can "use up" more tuners than you think.

E.g. if you happen to be recording 3 shows 8-9 an 3 shows 9-10, and all need padding, that's really needing all 6 tuners.

I still notice clipping happening on my P4.

I still agree it's much less of an issue than with even fewer tuners... but I don't think it's completely a non-issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tim1724 said:


> I transferred 57 season passes from my Series 3 to my Roamio Pro using the website. No problem at all, other than the way it scrambles the order. (Now with 6 tuners, I'm not worried about the order, but my girlfriend insisted that I put them all back in order.) Slow as molasses changing the order of them on the website (although maybe not quite as bad as changing them on the Series 3, LOL) but it was convenient to have the new/old lists side-by-side while I did so.


It's much, much, much faster changing the SP order on the actual Roamio or through a Mini connected to the Roamio.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> It's much, much, much faster changing the SP order on the actual Roamio or through a Mini connected to the Roamio.


Yes, I noticed that when adding some new ones. (*After* I had changed all my old ones on the website. *SIGH*)


----------

